# Need Bios Original Power Color RX 570 Red Devil 4gb Samsung memory ,PLEASE!



## freeday (Dec 3, 2018)

Need Bios Original Power Color RX 570 Red Devil 4gb Samsung memory ,
PLEASE!! PLEASE!! PLEASE!!
IN HERE ONLY RED DRAGON ,NOTHING ONE HAVE RED DEVIL.
I hereby request a VBIOS rom for the following graphics card.
*Brand: *PowerColor
*Model*:Red Devil 3 Fan
*Memory size*:4 GB
*Memory manufacturer*:Samsung


----------



## freeday (Dec 4, 2018)

Please help me...


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 4, 2018)

Have you Reached out to Powercolor via Email
include Seriel number
Date of purchace
SKU.
These Details should be on Box and or on white stickers on Rear of Card


----------

